# hevi shot?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone use the hevi shot hevi 13? I have heard really good things and it has been suggested that i should give it a try. Also does anyone know where I can pick some of these up? Im in central ohio. I saw that cabelas has them but wont ship to ohio. Thanks guys


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most bigger gun/hunting shops should carry them. Buckeye Outdoors would, if that&#8217;s close. I&#8217;ve never heard any negative reports, other than price. I&#8217;ve not tried it myself. I&#8217;m good out to 50 yards, so I can&#8217;t justify the price.


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

bass pro will ship if you cant find locally


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

its not just the shells ..its your gun and your choke and size of shot.. i all ways have 4,5 and 6,s with me when i am hunting .. i love the federal premium mag-shok with the flitecontrol.. best one i have found for my gun ...


----------



## 1hunts69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Used Hevi-Shot alot when sold by Remington when Hevi-Shot went on their own the cost went out of control. I also started using last couple of years Federal ammo with flight control wad really improved shot pattern. Last year some of us used Federal's Black Cloud #4 just like duck hunting this ammo stop the turkey's just the same quick.


----------



## cammo dippin (Feb 11, 2012)

no i havnt yet


----------



## coachmitchel (Mar 13, 2009)

I use them in my 12 and 20 gauge. Great patterns and range. Cheaper than dirt is a good place to get them. I use 6's or 7's.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Agree with first flight it's the combo. I got so fed up with trying to find a good one dropped the money for an Indian creek choke and hevi 6s or 7s. I like the 7s better but both shoot great out of my 870 supermag. Took 2 with that set up last year. Can't wait for this spring 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

and a longer barrels will give you a better pattern.. some guys have a 24 in barrel..i have 28 in big difference and i have a choke that extends 3/4 in out of my barrel to give me almost 29 in


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Like they say...shoot what patterns the best out of your gun. A combination of various shot sizes and different manufactures loads will determine that. But if patterns were the same with both lead and Hevi Shot I would take the Hevi Shot everytime! I've shot numerous birds with both and the Hevi Shot is just plain nasty on turkeys. IMOP it's definitely worth the cost if your gun patterns well with it. As a rule it usually does BUT there is no guarantee.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thinking of trying Hevi this year after having missed 2 birds last year with Winchester Hi Velocity 5 shot out of my 1300.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Flatty01 said:


> Thinking of trying Hevi this year after having missed 2 birds last year with Winchester Hi Velocity 5 shot out of my 1300.


not to be a dink a miss is a miss no matter what shells you are useing


----------

